# Mandy Capristo - 'DSDS - Deutschland sucht den Superstar' Season 12 Promoshoot in Thailand by Stephan Pick (x2)



## MetalFan (27 Feb. 2015)

MQ

:drip:


 

​


----------



## pofgo (27 Feb. 2015)

legger :drip:


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2015)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## Hehnii (27 Feb. 2015)

Bitte mehr davon! :thumbup:


----------



## captainfuture (8 März 2015)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Bitte mehr davon! :thumbup:



Stimme dir völlig zu!


----------



## Bowes (25 März 2016)

*Dankeschön für die hübsche Mandy Capristo.*


----------



## rebates (3 Apr. 2016)

thanks for mandy!


----------

